# Can't boot after mount change



## tastech (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi folks

I've mucked up!  While trying to add an automount iSCSI drive, I added a file called 'iscsi.fstab' to the etc folder.

Cause I got the device wrong, it now won't boot.  I've tried the following in single user mode.

```
#fsck -y
#mount -u /
#mount -a -f ufs
#swapon -a
#cd /etc
#rm iscsi.fstab
```
but get 'No such file or directory'

I can *ls* and see it in the directory.

Even tried `# chflags -R noschg *`

but still get 'No such file or directory'

Any help appreciated.


----------



## tastech (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorted.  It was a spelling error.


----------

